# MTH locomotives and.....



## UncleHans (Jan 8, 2008)

First, a BIG THANKYOU for all your replies to my past questions.  You all have been very helpful.  I am new to G scale and have taken your advice. So........
1.  In your replies to my past posts you mentioned that USA Turnouts are really good.  Well, I got some of them and I am very impressed!  The #6 is a beautiful turnout!  Question: what diameter of rail do I need to parallel the tracks?  I assume a 20 diameter. Correct?
2.  More importantly, I am interested in purchasing a locomotive from the manufacturer of MTH.  In particular the   
    4-8-4 Gs-4 Steam Engine with Proto-Sound 2.0 - SP (Daylight)Cab No. 4449.
    It is a beautiful locomotive but what is the quality like and detail?  They have a beautiful Challenger too.  Anyone out there who has one of these or knows anything about MTH?   One thing that concerns me is that their track has a center rail.  What's up with that?

Anyway, thanks for your responses!  

UncleHans


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

UncleHans: 

I'm no expert on MTH products, but if the locomotive you are looking at is really running on three rail track, I would guess it to be 0 scale. American 0 scale is 1:48 and runs on 1.25" (32mm) gauge track. 

Most of the large scale trains discussed here on MLS range between 1:32 scale and 1:20.3 scale, and virtually all run on 45mm (1.77") gauge track. 

The difference in both scale and gauge between 0 scale and the 'large scales' makes them incompatible. 

Hope this helps. 

Happy RRing, 

Jerry


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

MTH makes products for G track as well as three rail O track. Look for MTH "I guage."  I like MTH stuff a lot--they are a little more expoensive upfront but they have great features including excellent smoke effects and sound.I have a couple MTH freight cars I like a lot.

You should be aware that "G scale" or rather G guage comes in different scales--there are many different sizes of locos and freight cars that wil all run on G guage track. You can by 1:20 scale, 1:24 scale, 1: 29 scale; MTH models in 1:32, which is the smallest of those. It's hard to understand, I know. But sometimes equipment made for MTH's 1:32 scale will look too small next to stuff made for, say, arisstocraft's 1:29 scale

I've often thought about switching to MTH and 1:32.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

take a look at this site, should answer all your questions....*www.rayman4449.dynip.com* 

Nick


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

So many choices, so little time.........


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes, make sure that the products you are looking at are labeled as being 1:29 scale, which is large scale. MTH does make a GS-4 in large scale. The model is beautiful and its sound system is quite elaborate. The model's detail is comparable to that of Accucrafts GS-4, but at a fraction of the price. I have run a couple of these models at a club I belong to and the run really nicely. The one downside is that they draw large amounts of voltage and the locomotive has to be run with MTH's proprietary radio control system to take full advantage of the sound system. However, running the loco on track power is still very impressive, even though some of the sound capabilities are deminished. Heres MTH's large scale website: *http://www.railking1gauge.com/*


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Josef Rieder on 02/11/2008 11:44 PM Yes, make sure that the products you are looking at are labeled as being 1:29 scale, which is large scale. MTH does make a GS-4 in large scale.
If you are looking at MTH trains, Large Scale MTH trains will be 1/32 scale, not 1/29. Scot


----------



## spodwo (Jan 2, 2008)

Take a look at these photos of the GS4.... 

lizardattitude.homestead.com/LiZarD_AtTiTuDe_34.html



Two pages....


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Unclehans, I'd wait until the next production run of MTH loco's come in..say like 6 months as the newer versions will be a bit better in quality than the ones available now..except the Big Boy..


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 02/12/2008 2:32 PM
Unclehans, I'd wait until the next production run of MTH loco's come in..say like 6 months as the newer versions will be a bit better in quality than the ones available now..except the Big Boy.. 

Actually MTH producion runs are rarely as close together as 6 months for their 1-gauge engines. If there's a specific engine you want, your best bet is to search for it, either using MTH's own search of dealer stock or on eBay.

Their online delivery schedule, not always available, didn't list a new release of their GS-4 anytime soon. 

Mark


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Chucks.... (sorry forgot your real name)... what improvements are you anticipating? Things like wheels made from metal vs plastic centers? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## UncleHans (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your reply.

I checked out all the websites you mentioned and very informative.
The MTH locomotive looks amazing.  I think I may obtain myself one as soon
as my wife is not on the radar screen.  Actually she is very good about the whole
thing (trains etc), even enjoys some of them, but still, there are limits . ............"but honey, it is known as the most 
*beautiful* engine in the world........ it reminded me of *you*.........I just had to have one"! 

Think that may work????
HHHmmmm........

UncleHans


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Give it a try, my wife loves the look of the Daylights, makes me "rewind" the DVR when I have a daylight on the TV. The Mallet is her favorite steam loco. Who knows, you might just luck out! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg..You hit that nail right on the head. The newest MTH One Gauge catalog says that all the new run of steamers will have steel centered drivers. The plastic ones that are out now aren't a really good design..infact all of my steamers with plastic centered drivers have a wobble in them. The Big Boys have steel centers and they run nice & smooth.

MTH is also adding more memory into the DCS boards so maybe the next production run will have that also.

And just maybe the next bunch of steamers will have the smoke emitting whistle & a swinging bell..


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg and Chuck,

Ok, so I've been looking at the MTH GS4 American Freedom Train and just noticed these issues you posted about the wobble and the plastic parts.  Is there anyway that I can tell if the engine that I order is from the latest run with the metal wheels and axles or if it is an older run that is being reduced for quick sell?  Any idea if there was a new run of this engine last year per the MTH 2007 catalog?

Thanks,

Tim 
Jacksonville, Fl


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, so if they will be doing all metal wheels, they will have a good lock on the durability end of the G scale engines.  They already use all metal gears from the motor to the axle.  

UncleHans:  I do have a bit of MTH stuff as you can may have seen from my website.   The only caution on the MTH GS-4 is the color.  If the colors they picked don't bother you then you should be very happy with the engine.  The engine has execellent detail and is well made.  The added bonus will be the Protosound 2 sound and control system.  The sound system sounds excellent.  If you're like me, you won't think much about it ahead of time... but once you get the engine and if choose to get the TIU and remote to fully control the engine, I think you will find it will completely change the experience of running model trains.  

If you think you want one and the color looks ok to you, I'd get it.  I don't think you will regret it.  

Good luck on your decision.  


Raymond


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg,

It's been some time since we've chatted on line but I was wondering on this note of the MTH Loco's adding more memory what do you think they are adding it for?  Are you hearing from your sources about MTH making DCS compatable with DCC for large scale like they have for some of their newer HO engines?  How do you run you DCS equipped engines when you are running everything else via DCC?

Thanks,

Tim Headings
Jacksonville, Fl


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Tim,

On the DCC, my understanding is that yes that part is in the works for the future PS2+/PS3 for the One Gauge boards.  

Part of the extra memory I believe will be utilized by the quillable whistle feature they are rolling out very soon.  But my understanding the majority will be used for higher sound quality.  It's going to be interesting to see as their sound quality is already top knotch. 

The best thing to do would be to post a question on the www.ogaugerr.com forums in the MTH DCS section and ask, there are some folks that are in tight with MTH development.  You most likely though should do a search first, I would bet this has been discussed already.  

Raymond


----------

